# Resort Fees



## RuralEngineer (Dec 6, 2014)

*A daily resort fee of $15.00 plus tax will be added to all Club and Owner Rental Reservations.

have all DRI resorts started adding these fees?  Are all guest reservations by definition "Rental Reservations" ?


stephen


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2014)

The only one I was aware of was Ka'anapali beach club, but it wouldn't surprise me if this had been instituted throughout the DRI system.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking at II about 80% of DRI properties seem to be indicating a daily resort fee will be charged to exchangers.  Especially in overbuilt areas where there are multiple resorts in the area that don't charge a mandatory resort fee (aren't you already paying for all or most of those things that are included in the fee in your MF's?) it just gives me another reason to stay away from DRI. 

Are the resort fee's going back to the HOA or does it directly pay for those expenses so owners don't cover them in their MF's or is it just more padding on top of DRI's management fees?  An extra $105 a week on top of an exchange fee and a unit deposit seems awfully high.  It also seems high if it is on top of a rental fee paid to an owner.  I doubt you will all see a $105 drop in your weekly MF's across the board if the institute this system wide but you may see a drop in your exchange power if people stay away.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 7, 2014)

*fees*

owner's do not pay those fees. i never had a guest complain about any additional fees yet.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 7, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> *Looking at II about 80% of DRI properties seem to be indicating a daily resort fee will be charged to exchangers*.
> 
> Looking at my internal reservation system for DRI, there are no such fee's.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 7, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> *owner's do not pay those fees. i never had a guest complain about any additional fees yet*.



has there been a change to DRI managed and DRI affiliated resorts charging a fee for daily resort fee, even for their guests in the DRI system?

I'm focusing on reservations using one's own points for exchanges within the system and not using the rental program, short or long term, the outside exchange companies, club combo- just direct points?

privately, I wonder, what is most valuable 13 months out. A refurbished St Maarteen?


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 7, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> *A daily resort fee of $15.00 plus tax will be added to all Club and Owner Rental Reservations.
> 
> have all DRI resorts started adding these fees?  Are all guest reservations by definition "Rental Reservations" ?
> 
> ...



just made a reservation using DRI system for March 2015 and this is the fine print after the booking":

*Hotel Guests and Exchange Reservation: A photo identification, credit card for $100 security deposit and a nightly rate of $10.00 plus tax resort fee* will be required (cash is not an acceptable form of deposit).
 *Resort Fee includes WiFi, oceanfront pool, beach & pool lounges, swim up bar, fully equipped fitness center, business center computer/internet and boarding pass printing.

 - Owner Weeks and Member Points Booking: Photo identification and a form of payment will need to be provided at check-in. Resort fees* will be waived when staying on your owner week or member point reservations.
 *Resort fee nightly rate of $10.00 plus tax will be added to all Club and Owner Rental Reservations*.


I think those resorts which do not allow short term stays regularly using the DRI exchange system will charge a fee associated with that type of reservation.  I don't think this is a change.


----------

